

Sunsets in Google Calendar using R - inmygarage
http://hilaryparker.com/2014/05/27/sunsets-in-google-calendar-using-r/

======
baldfat
I always miss meteor showers. I live in the city so I have to drive for about
30 minutes to see one BUT if the sky cover is over 10% covered it isn't worth
it and the moon needs to be gone. I think I might try to figure out a way to
let me know when the conditions of a meteor shower, the cloud cover are just
right and the moon is not present in the sky and post to my Google Calendar.

Thanks for inspiring me.

~~~
privong
I wonder if you could use the data from Clear Dark Sky[0] for taking care of
the moon and cloud cover constraints. I'm not sure if the data which makes the
charts (e.g., [1]) is accessible or not.

[0] [http://cleardarksky.com/](http://cleardarksky.com/)

[1] [http://cleardarksky.com/csk/](http://cleardarksky.com/csk/)

~~~
k-mcgrady
I'm not sure how much data the API offers but parent could also maybe get
something from this source[0]. It's used by the Dark Sky iOS app and at least
for rain I've found it unbelievably accurate.

[0] [https://developer.forecast.io](https://developer.forecast.io)

------
sudont
Great idea. There's a lot of calendar apps out there, but the data feeds
powering them are the same old crap. The concept of an agent doing stuff with
the app feels like 60's-ish virtual assistant futurism.

I wonder how usable an "intelligent" autonomous agent putting things on a
calendar would be. (That is, to extend the generation of a calendar feed with
more clever bits.) Say there was a weather component that would only schedule
sunsets when the weather would be conducive for photography.

~~~
cryptoz
I'm actively working on building this actually - starting with the normal
weather side of calendar integration (appointment locations vs. weather
conditions, for example), but also eventually including beautiful sunset
predicting/timing. I'd be interested in collaborating on some of these...email
me if you want to explore this. :)

~~~
sudont
Definitely, I'll send an email over. I've spent a lot of time mulling over
these type of agents, would be nice to do something practical based on it.

------
benjaminpv
Reading the title made me think that someone wrote a script that would create
sub-calendars of various colors and then schedule events using those calendars
so that it'd emulate a sunset across the Google Calendar interface.

------
nathan_f77
Man, I totally forgot about my idea for a website until reading this post. I
put this into evernote last week:

> A service/website which lets you know when a beautiful sunset or sunrise is
> likely, and the best time / place to view them in your area. Includes a
> photo sharing feature where people can upload their sunsets, rainbows, etc.
> Would use weather forecasts to predict red skies

Does anyone know if this already exists? If it does, I won't even be
disappointed, I just want to use it

------
loisaidasam
Got it to work! Great writeup Hilary.

For others like me who know nothing about R, I did a little writeup for doing
this yourself: [http://blog.samsandberg.com/2014/06/04/sunsets-in-google-
cal...](http://blog.samsandberg.com/2014/06/04/sunsets-in-google-calendar-for-
r-noobs/)

Hope this helps at least someone out there

------
phragg
Any reason in particular you decided to choose R?

